# Tiki-Ween - Oyster Night



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Join us next Wednesday for frightfully good time!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

This was such a good time last year!!!! A GREAT turn out too! Lets do it again!!! I can't wait to see all of the creative costumes again! We are bringing the grill so bring a side or something to throw on the grill!!!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Also just a reminder that you do not have to dress up to attend! The weather is perfect for an evening BBQ on the beach!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A few of Last Years Pics


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh it is ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!

oh crap...did i just give my costume away?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

C-mon out and enjoy a night of treats off the grill and where a 'stume if ya will.

Gonna be great weather and a great group of folks on the beach!

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump,bump!!!!!!!!

C-mon out for a great time, you'll be kickin yourself w/ regret for all the past Wed nights missed doing whatever while missing out on FREE OYSTERS for all & dollar off beer for forum member exclusively every week!!!

Where ya been Bonita Dan and WESTSIDERS??? 

Would love to see ya this Wed and catch up!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I plan on coming out! Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

I"m there!!!! going for cheapest costume this year!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

gonna be good...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*2014 Tiki Ween at Gilligan's FREE Oyster Night*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*2014 Tiki Ween at Gilligan's FREE Oyster Night*


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, I missed that one. April & steph are hard to compete with. Good job April. :notworthy:


----------

